# Breitling Chronomat 36mm



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)

Breitling released the additions to the Chronomat line today in 32mm (quartz) and 36mm (automatic) that folks around here may find interesting. I particularly like the green dial. The "Rouleaux" bracelet, bezel and onion crown are nice touches that tie the watch back to the Chronomat lineage. Even though the shortened 4 and 7 hour indices look 'off' to me, I can see the intent was to help visually balance the dial. I am quite intrigued to see these in person, what are your thoughts?






Buy Breitling Chronomat Watches Online | Breitling US


The Breitling Chronomat watches are favored among pilots with a bold aesthetic, robust construction & great performance. Find out more.




www.breitling.com


----------



## davidevo (Sep 28, 2020)

I have honestly looked about 5 times for where this thread could possibly be, assuming I was missing it somehow!! I guess we only like BIG Breitling's over here?? 

Personally I'm *very *about the 36mm, who cares if they market it as a woman's watch.

Love the bezel, colour's gorgeous, and as it is it strikes me as a perfect "ski watch". I like a bezel to note roughly time you get on slopes (this bezel isn't good for much else to be fair anyway), and I like smaller, slimmer watch to have it fit under ski gloves.

38mm and a screw down crown and it would've been perfection.

*







*


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)

I had to do a double take as well, to make sure no one created this thread. Maybe I'm in the minority, but this is one of the few Breitling designs/ case size that fit my wrist and taste. You bring up a valid point about the size. 36mm with a bezel might indeed look small. Need to try it on to make sure. 

And yes, I couldn't care less that they marketed it to the ladies.


----------



## davidevo (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm pretty hopeful about how this will wear, that it isn't a dive bezel will help it's cause very much I think.

I'm thinking it'll wear more like a Rolex Turn-O-Graph (which wears brilliantly IMO), than a 36.5mm Seamaster Diver 300m (which to me wears terribly/very small) - if that makes sense

I really, really hope Breitling sell a few of these!!


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)

Absolutely, that along with it's svelte case height should definitely help the way it wears on wtist. I remember how top heavy the skx173 felt with its 38mm case diameter, dive bezel and thick proportions!


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

davidevo said:


> I have honestly looked about 5 times for where this thread could possibly be, assuming I was missing it somehow!! I guess we only like BIG Breitling's over here??
> 
> Personally I'm *very *about the 36mm, who cares if they market it as a woman's watch.
> 
> ...


You were so *very *that you forgot to include "excited/intrigued/interested" ?. Kidding aside, I agree that these releases are quite intriguing. Only 10mm thick as well. I'll have to stop by the local AD and see how these wear.


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)

brianinCA said:


> You were so *very *that you forgot to include "excited/intrigued/interested" 😆. Kidding aside, I agree that these releases are quite intriguing. Only 10mm thick as well. I'll have to stop by the local AD and see how these wear.


Please do report back... with pictures


----------



## motorjon68 (Dec 28, 2017)

I‘ll weigh in on this one. I LOVE it. Dare I say a bit more elegant than a Datejust. I just sold my Turnograph, and yes it wears a bit like that. I think it’s exceptional, the bracelet is amazing. I haven’t seen the green but I’m dying to do so. While at my AD, I steered a customer looking for a 36mm Datejust to the Breitling counter. There was nothing in 36mm in the Rolex case. I hope Breitling capitalizes on what I feel is a real hit.


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)

motorjon68 said:


> I'll weigh in on this one. I LOVE it. Dare I say a bit more elegant than a Datejust. I just sold my Turnograph, and yes it wears a bit like that. I think it's exceptional, the bracelet is amazing. I haven't seen the green but I'm dying to do so. While at my AD, I steered a customer looking for a 36mm Datejust to the Breitling counter. There was nothing in 36mm in the Rolex case. I hope Breitling capitalizes on what I feel is a real hit.


Nice, I really hope this line proves successful for Breitling. It is so different from their usual fare and definitely specs-wise appears to hit all the right spots!


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

Admittedly, I'm a fan of smaller watches myself and while it looks very small next to the chronograph beside it in the case I think it wears quite well on the wrist. As we receive additional colors I'll try to post those as well.


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Brad. The blue dial looks great! Do you know the lug to lug (length) of the watch? Thanks


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

brian2502 said:


> Thanks for sharing Brad. The blue dial looks great! Do you know the lug to lug (length) of the watch? Thanks


I just measured it to be 43.5mm. If you have any other questions ask away!


----------



## Timestop74 (Apr 24, 2010)

I just found out about these today while looking at the Breitling website. These are fantastic! 36mm isn't bad and it should wear well and be some DJ competition. I think they'll probably bring out some 38-41mm models as well like they did with the Navitimer 3 hander. This would also bring the price down to access the new chronomat design language and bracelet to more people that may not be interested in a chronograph or spending 5-8k on a watch. This slots nicely into the 36-40mm classy sport watch and is a distinctive option separating itself among the competition. I think some brands are kicking themselves for not mimicing the bracelet style previously like many did with mesh leaving Breitiling to go back and grab one of their original (as far as I know) styles and re-imagining it for the modern era and create a real winner for me and I hope for the masses as well. Nice, clean well proportioned dials, slim but stylish bezel that hopefully turns. Tasteful cream white dials. I'm loving this watch.


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

Timestop74 said:


> I just found out about these today while looking at the Breitling website. These are fantastic! 36mm isn't bad and it should wear well and be some DJ competition. I think they'll probably bring out some 38-41mm models as well like they did with the Navitimer 3 hander. This would also bring the price down to access the new chronomat design language and bracelet to more people that may not be interested in a chronograph or spending 5-8k on a watch. This slots nicely into the 36-40mm classy sport watch and is a distinctive option separating itself among the competition. I think some brands are kicking themselves for not mimicing the bracelet style previously like many did with mesh leaving Breitiling to go back and grab one of their original (as far as I know) styles and re-imagining it for the modern era and create a real winner for me and I hope for the masses as well. Nice, clean well proportioned dials, slim but stylish bezel that hopefully turns. Tasteful cream white dials. I'm loving this watch.


I had a similar conversation with our rep and think this would be great in 38-40mm!


----------



## Ot1S (Apr 18, 2018)

Hello, guys this watch is drop dead gorgeous ? or what??
I Have seen this bracelet on the chronograph and thought to myself if they would only put that bracelet on a simple three hander..........

@Brent L. Miller does that bezel turn??? And is there any Lume????

I was/am thinking ? very hard about the OP 36 Pink dial when/if it will ever be available, Which would be my very first Swiss luxury "piece" and then this shows up......
I never liked any of the previous Breitling's......But this......forget about it.
It would be too much getting both.......But on the other hand or wrist ? actually the thought of getting both......the Pink and the Pistachio green just blows my mind man....
I do think that they will release a 39 mm version for the gents because 32 36 and 39 is only a matter of time don't you guys think????
So I guess I will wait a bit for that.
Also strange that there are so very few comments about this watch compared to the OP 36 you could say it is quite quiet.

Regards from me to you all.


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

Ot1S said:


> Hello, guys this watch is drop dead gorgeous 😍 or what??
> I Have seen this bracelet on the chronograph and thought to myself if they would only put that bracelet on a simple three hander..........
> 
> @Brent L. Miller does that bezel turn??? And is there any Lume????


I do like the blue dial but would also really like to see the 36mm white dial. The bezel is fixed and the indices do have lume applied. I'll see what I can do to get a decent lume shot.

*Updated - Bezel does rotate on 36mm variants


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

Brent L. Miller said:


> I do like the blue dial but would also really like to see the 36mm white dial. The bezel is fixed and the indices do have lume applied. I'll see what I can do to get a decent lume shot.


I was under the impression the bezel did turn. Kind of disappointed it doesn't


----------



## Ot1S (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks Brent......
Yes it is disappointing that the bezel doesn't turn 😕 😒 
But ...........This Bracelet, amai I Can't stop looking 😍 
Also the price......
I Look at this Breitling and think for "only" a GRAND more you can have the OP.....
I guess I will have to wait for a slightly bigger version and then see it irl.
But still hats off to the design team at Breitling as I was never interested in the Brand and now would spent a Small fortune on one 😉
Cheers guys


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

gmads said:


> I was under the impression the bezel did turn. Kind of disappointed it doesn't
> 
> View attachment 15591700


Very interesting it lists it that way. Makes me wonder what else is incorrectly listed on manufacturer websites. The blue also looks a lot darker in this photo to me.

*Note - Tested and the bezel does rotate on 36mm models only and is listed correctly on website


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

Ot1S said:


> Also the price......
> I Look at this Breitling and think for "only" a GRAND more you can have the OP.....


...if you can get the OP at the AD...and it will be MSRP. With Breitling, right or wrong, I kind of expect a discount at the AD.


----------



## gtopaul (Feb 12, 2006)

Brent L. Miller said:


> Very interesting it lists it that way. Makes me wonder what else is incorrectly listed on manufacturer websites. The blue also looks a lot darker in this photo to me.


I prefer the darker colors then anything bright and shiny.


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)

Brent L. Miller said:


> Very interesting it lists it that way. Makes me wonder what else is incorrectly listed on manufacturer websites. The blue also looks a lot darker in this photo to me.


Interesting, seems like the 36mm with the diamond bezel has a rotating bezel based on this video.


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

brian2502 said:


> Interesting, seems like the 36mm with the diamond bezel has a rotating bezel based on this video.


That diamond model certainly rotates and now I'm seriously questioning myself from when I handled these at launch. I've asked a co-worker to confirm on all models we have in stock and will report back.


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

Brent L. Miller said:


> That diamond model certainly rotates and now I'm seriously questioning myself from when I handled these at launch. I've asked a co-worker to confirm on all models we have in stock and will report back.


My co-worker initially indicated they were also fixed until I sent the same video you provided. After checking again, the 36mm models do rotate while the 32mm do not. I'll attempt to take video of this model compared to the 42mm chronos next week to compare bezel action.


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)

Thank you for checking!


----------



## CoachRockne (Dec 16, 2017)

Brent L. Miller said:


> I do like the blue dial but would also really like to see the 36mm white dial. The bezel is fixed and the indices do have lume applied. I'll see what I can do to get a decent lume shot.
> 
> *Updated - Bezel does rotate on 36mm variants


Thanks for the info and photo of the 36 @Brent L. Miller Wonder if still could post that lume shot you mentioned. Also, for our reference, what's your wrist size? Thanks!


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

CoachRockne said:


> Thanks for the info and photo of the 36 @Brent L. Miller Wonder if still could post that lume shot you mentioned. Also, for our reference, what's your wrist size? Thanks!


I'll work on getting that lume shot no later than the end of this week! My wrist is a little over 6.5" but not quite 6.75".


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

I had a co-worker send me some photos today as I'm not on site. He indicated it was difficult to get a darker conference room for the lume shots, but hopefully it gives you an idea on the lume for this model.


----------



## CoachRockne (Dec 16, 2017)

Brent L. Miller said:


> I had a co-worker send me some photos today as I'm not on site. He indicated it was difficult to get a darker conference room for the lume shots, but hopefully it gives you an idea on the lume for this model.
> 
> Very helpful thanks!! Lume seems decent.


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

We got a new dial color in this week in the 36 and I wanted to post some photos. I would have personally preferred the "Bentley" green but others really like it.


----------



## RomanSun (Apr 26, 2021)

Did this thread die just like that? No love for this piece?


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

I wanted to like this watch. I saw the 36mm white dial in person. Too many but's and if's for me.
I like blue, but not in that sunburst/sunray dial.
I like 36mm, but the rotating bezel makes the watch feel smaller.
If only they offered a 39mm, right in the middle between the 36mm and the regular 42mm.
If only they offered a glossy or matte dial, preferably in black.


----------



## matt009au (Nov 1, 2012)

Just picked up the white dial. Quite a nice little watch. I like how thin and light it is. Feels almost vintage.


----------



## IamNew (Oct 22, 2017)

matt009au said:


> Just picked up the white dial. Quite a nice little watch. I like how thin and light it is. Feels almost vintage.


Would love to see more pics of this watch. Seriously considering selling my datejust and picking one of these up. How does the bracelet fit without any micro-adjustment?


----------

